# Incredibly Excited *bouncing off walls*



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

Hi guys

Well....this happened last night...somehow, I was on the Tredz website and didn't think they sold bikes...but they do....exactly the bike I liked....quick delivery.

I think my laptop is cursed as somehow the bloody thing ended up in my shopping basket and those pesky PayPal gremlins paid for it.....




I am incredibly excited, the bike should be with me on Monday!! OMG! This is my Christmas present to myself so all the hard work and lack of playing hard - heehee!

I will be able to keep up now @ianrauk @Salty seadog @All the gear no idea @User21629 @Fnaar


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Oct 2017)

Lovely looking Specialized Allez, enjoy!


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2017)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## subaqua (20 Oct 2017)

nice, hope it comes with pedals


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2017)

Blimey luv.. you've only just bought a bike.
Another one to add to the stable. n+1 in full effect right there. 

I look forward to meeting it.


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

Hehe - thanks everyone. Yup, I know I have my Diverge - which I REALLY love, but I just want something a little quicker and lighter for Duathlon season!

Sadly no pedals I don't think? There are non shown on the photo? and it's not listed that they come with any....


----------



## Markymark (20 Oct 2017)

Cool - you'll never fall off as it looks like it's self-balancing in the photo


----------



## Threevok (20 Oct 2017)

Markymark said:


> Cool - you'll never fall off as it looks like it's self-balancing in the photo



That's why it has no pedals

They would get scratched in the time between the cameraman's helper legging it out of shot, the photo being taken, and the bike hitting the floor


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2017)

Well done. You've not even got it yet and we can sense the big grin on your face already, so you've done then right thing.


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Well done. You've not even got it yet and we can sense the big grin on your face already, so you've done then right thing.



YES! I am incredibly happy. Finally having two decent bikes and just loving the feeling, I cannot wait till Monday or Tuesday, get the bike and take it to the Cyclopark on Thursday for testing! EEEK!!! x


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> .........
> View attachment 379489
> .....



I'm sorry to inform you that this is a heinous breach of Rule 26. Whilst acknowledging that you have, temporarily, satisfied Rule 12, and are in compliance with Rules 8 and 40, this is no excuse. Please sort yourself out.


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Oct 2017)




----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

MikeG said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that this is a heinous breach of Rule 26. Whilst acknowledging that you have, temporarily, satisfied Rule 12, and are in compliance with Rules 8 and 40, this is no excuse. Please sort yourself out.



@MikeG - those rules are insane!!


----------



## Banjo (20 Oct 2017)

I didn't know Tredz sold bikes ,You will be trying to tell us Evans sell them as well next???
Pay Pall is so much better than having to pay for it .

Seriously wishing you many happy miles on the new Allez,


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

Thank you @Banjo - I will take lots of photos once it comes! I use my credit card on paypal - really good.


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @MikeG - those rules are insane!!



Pay particular attention to Rule 5. Rule 4 is worth a think about now and then too, as is Rule 12. Other than that.......just good for a giggle.

Enjoy the bike!


----------



## Threevok (20 Oct 2017)

On a side note @MikeG - I seem to recall a rule against white bike shoes (unless they were Italian leather) but I couldn't see it there


----------



## roadrash (20 Oct 2017)

MikeG said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that this is a heinous breach of Rule 26. Whilst acknowledging that you have, temporarily, satisfied Rule 12, and are in compliance with Rules 8 and 40, this is no excuse. Please sort yourself out.




read it carefully, how do you put your chain on the big dog...

Rule #26 //


Make your bike photogenic.
When photographing your bike, gussy her up properly for the camera. Some parameters are firm: valve stems at 6 o’clock. Cranks never at 90 or 180 degrees. Others are at your discretion, though the accepted practices include putting the chain on the big dog, and no bidons in the cages


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Oct 2017)

Allez Woman, equality at work


----------



## AndyRM (20 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> read it carefully, how do you put your chain on the big dog...
> 
> Rule #26 //
> 
> ...


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Oct 2017)

Them laptops do that don’t they? Looks fab, enjoy your rides.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Oct 2017)

Looking Good....ya can never have too many bikes......Make sure your best on lives in the Spare Room .....mine does and feels betterer for it....plus I can look at it without going down the Shed.


----------



## Alan O (20 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> ...but I just want something a little quicker and lighter...


I could do with something quicker and lighter too, but in the body department rather than the bike department. 

Enjoy your new bike - it does look good. And yes, you need someone to get a photo of you riding it to show us - and be sure they use a fast shutter speed, as you'll no doubt be whizzing by.


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

Hehe! Thanks!! I will try and get some shots of it - so so excited! Sadly I cannot keep them in the house - in the garage maybe? Will see if I can butter my mum up LOL!


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2017)

You made me smile Charlotte  Its great to see such  at what is to the uninitiated....just a bike . But we know better than that


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> You made me smile Charlotte  Its great to see such  at what is to the uninitiated....just a bike . But we know better than that



Exactly, it gives me so much happiness, being on the open road...in my own world...can forget all the crap I have to deal with. Spend time with lovely people and just it seems life is better when I'm on my bike


----------



## Alan O (20 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Sadly I cannot keep them in the house - in the garage maybe? Will see if I can butter my mum up LOL!


Stick her in the garage!


----------



## Nonethewiser (20 Oct 2017)

Very nice indeed. I understand your excitement as my laptop and Paypal both conspired to make me order a new BMC today. I'll worry about the credit card bill later!


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Oct 2017)

#YOLO!!! @Nonethewiser


----------



## Welsh wheels (20 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well....this happened last night...somehow, I was on the Tredz website and didn't think they sold bikes...but they do....exactly the bike I liked....quick delivery.
> 
> ...


Just don't let your bike bounce off any walls, my new bike did and now it's scratched.


----------



## i hate hills (20 Oct 2017)

Christmas comes early at chateau Button . Good on you Charlotte . She's a lovely looking bike ( assuming shes a she ) Looking at it just screams ....fast .....zoom ........fast. You're cycling buddies will have their work cut out keeping up with you now . Take care and enjoy !!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2017)

Heroic work Alice.
There's nothing quite like pressing the Buy button for a new bike.


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

Nice. It won't be that much faster than the Diverge if at all, but never mind


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Oct 2017)

It will be faster @StuAff ;-) I'm gonna make sure of it! Just need to decide on a handlebar tape colour. 

I'm thinking orange or red?!!!


----------



## User16625 (21 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It will be faster @StuAff ;-) I'm gonna make sure of it! Just need to decide on a handlebar tape colour.
> 
> I'm thinking orange or red?!!!



Why not both? red on one side, orange on the other. Or even alternate by wrapping some of one over the other, but that will require excess tape, and probably feel weird your second layer only covering 50% of the bottom layer.......... 


Seriously tho I use black bar tape myself. Hides the dirt better.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Oct 2017)

DEDA do a super smart dark navy tape...my use that. My Diverge has mint green!


----------



## Alan O (21 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It will be faster @StuAff ;-) I'm gonna make sure of it! Just need to decide on a handlebar tape colour.
> 
> I'm thinking orange or red?!!!


Red's faster - it always is.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Oct 2017)

dark handlebar tape stays tidy for longer...


----------



## Poacher (21 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It will be faster @StuAff ;-) I'm gonna make sure of it! Just need to decide on a handlebar tape colour.
> 
> I'm thinking orange or red?!!!


As any fule kno, it should be red on the left and green on the right. You'll sail along!
Oh, hang on a minute - am I in the wrong forum again?


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It will be faster @StuAff ;-) I'm gonna make sure of it! Just need to decide on a handlebar tape colour.
> 
> I'm thinking orange or red?!!!


The bad news: No, it won't be. 45,000 miles with GPS data on six different bikes with five different wheel/tyre combinations says there's little difference in overall speed between the fastest bikes (Viner and Litespeed) and slower ones (the Trek and my Dahons). 5-10% tops. Litespeed is definitely faster than the Viner in a lot of conditions- bigger tyres just handle rougher road surfaces better, and disc brakes are often better than callipers, certainly just in confidence.
The good news: Oh yes it will. The Allez will feel faster, nothing wrong with a placebo effect if it works. You might end up faster if you enjoy riding it faster simply because you end up putting more effort in. And if you do that, all your bikes get faster. Which is a win!


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Oct 2017)

WELL! The Big Day! I was so worried it wouldn't be delivered, the status changed at 7am this morning saying it was being sent from Maidstone so I called TNT for a vague window if possible and they called me back and the guy was ten minutes away! It was delivered at 8:45 this morning! I immediately got to work checking it all over and it *DID* come with pedals, basic, but fine for now.

I have just left it at my local shop so they could give it an official check over, put my new tape on and pump my tyres up as my parents took my bike pump on holiday!!!

So here she is....the photo doesn't do it justice *AT ALL*!


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Oct 2017)

Get riding - looking forward to the first report.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Oct 2017)

My first official test will be on Thursday as I can't collect it till Wednesday due to my shifts etc. I will be taking it to be the Gravesend cyclopark to get use to it all without cars and tractors trying to mow me down!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2017)

I looks fab. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Oct 2017)

Hehe - when are you next down?


----------



## winjim (23 Oct 2017)

Seatstay's slack.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Oct 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2017)

Nice bikes for the money imo just did my first commute on this (excuse the perfectly fitted mud guards ) a couple of years older than yours but pretty much brand new in terms of miles and a steal for £250 






I do loves a Spesh


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Nice bikes for the money imo just did my first commute on this (excuse the perfectly fitted mud guards ) a couple of years older than yours but pretty much brand new in terms of miles and a steal for £250
> View attachment 379975
> 
> 
> I do loves a Spesh



That bike is stunning!!!!!  That is a good steal! I love Specialized - I don't want another brand EVER... hehe


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I love Specialized - I don't want another brand EVER... hehe



What an incredibly intelligent women you are


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> What an incredibly intelligent women you are



Hehe, my first hybrid was a 2011 Specialized Globe Vienna - bought for £60 from Gumtree (few years old), needed like £150 of repairs and maintenance done to it....Kept it for years and used it solely until this August when I bought my 2017 Specialized Diverge Adventure Bike.




This was my first cyclocross/road bike - I had borrowed my cousins Cannondale CaadX and fell in love - but still wanted Specialized, so I went back to the Diverge which was the first one I saw when I decided I wanted one - I found it preowned on Facebook for £450 - perfect condition and only 6 months old or so.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Hehe, my first hybrid was a 2011 Specialized Globe Vienna - bought for £60 from Gumtree (few years old), needed like £150 of repairs and maintenance done to it....Kept it for years and used it solely until this August when I bought my 2017 Specialized Diverge Adventure Bike.
> View attachment 379981
> 
> This was my first cyclocross/road bike - I had borrowed my cousins Cannondale CaadX and fell in love - but still wanted Specialized, so I went back to the Diverge which was the first one I saw when I decided I wanted one - I found it preowned on Facebook for £450 - perfect condition and only 6 months old or so.



That’s nice I like that not sold on the bar tape looks to much like skanky Bianchi Celeste. Does go well with the Black though .


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

Yeah the mint green is definitely unique. A few people do look at it twice. I love that I didn't go normal girl colour of pink. This looks way more classy


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2017)

Nice!!!!


----------



## wheresthetorch (24 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> skanky Bianchi Celeste



Some people!


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Some people!



I love the colour! Screw you @mark st1


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I love the colour! Screw you @mark st1




Yeah.. you tell him Charlotte.
Even though I agree with him


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

What!! How rude @ianrauk . I thought we were mates


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I love the colour! Screw you @mark st1



Could be worse I suppose could be Blue.


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Oct 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Could be worse I suppose could be Blue.



 what's wrong with Blue?


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)




----------



## MikeG (24 Oct 2017)

Not sure about the cheap plastic flat pedals, CAB. Other than that, very nice. The new one is in the same colour (inc bar tape) as my wife's Spesh Ruby.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

Yeah I know about the pedals, I am saving up for some nicer ones , but for now they are good


----------



## mark st1 (24 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> View attachment 380110



Cracking pair ya got there


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> View attachment 380110




You lucky lady.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

I really am very lucky. I can't wait to go out tomorrow on the Allez. I already took it up the road and back to test the saddle. 

The gears were a little clunky but they will work their way through soon and I'll get it serviced in 6 weeks x


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2017)

Change of bar tape really works to match with the forks, lettering & seat stays.


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

@Jenkins......I agree!! What's a seat stay...


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @Jenkins......I agree!! What's a seat stay...


The bit connecting the seat tube to where the rear wheel axle locates (the red flashed area at the back )


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

Jenkins said:


> The bit connecting the seat tube to where the rear wheel axle locates (the red flashed area at the back )



Thanks munchkin


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Oct 2017)

S-Works next? 

Like this perhaps?


----------



## Lavender Rose (24 Oct 2017)

Omg!!! Yes!!! When I win the lottery maybe!!!


----------



## MikeG (24 Oct 2017)

Naaah, the Roubaix comes next.

Careful, there's some sneaky bugger trying to pinch that S Works.


----------

